# Holden Recalls 1.8L Cruze Models



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Same recall we have going on in the US. I bet it's even the same supplier.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Same recall we have going on in the US. I bet it's even the same supplier.


But we'll never know who, or where, that supplier is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim, you're probably right. The Holden recall also pretty much answers the question of whether or not Cruzen recalled last fall are being recalled again - they are.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> Same recall we have going on in the US. I bet it's even the same supplier.


Yes, and what first caught my attention was the Holden Cruze recall affects 1.8L models with the M32 6-MT. Why? Well, since the LS and 1.4L versions of the Cruze for North America are built side-by-side in Lordstown, one wonders if and why two different half shafts were used on the same line: the LS receiving the 'good' part and all other Cruze models the 'bad' driveshafts. Note again that in Australia it's the LS equivalent model which were built with defective parts.

With GM now thrust into major crisis management mode, a guy could reasonably think a right front half shaft recall of certain LS model Cruzen could possibly be in the offing somewhere down the road



Jim Frye said:


> But we'll never know who, or where, that supplier is.


I contacted a Reuters news correspondent who had written a detailed and well-researched informative article about the American-built Cruze's recent troubles and asked him that very question: "Do you, Sir, know who manufactured the part and, if yes, would you please share that information with me so I can in turn share it with the world's largest dedicated Chevrolet Cruze online forum?" No answer received to date.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Yes, and what first caught my attention was the Holden Cruze recall affects 1.8L models with the M32 6-MT. Why? Well, since the LS and 1.4L versions of the Cruze for North America are built side-by-side in Lordstown, one wonders if and why two different half shafts were used on the same line: the LS receiving the 'good' part and all other Cruze models the 'bad' driveshafts. Note again that in Australia it's the LS equivalent model which were built with defective parts.
> 
> With GM now thrust into major crisis management mode, a guy could reasonably think a right front half shaft recall of certain LS model Cruzen could possibly be in the offing somewhere down the road.


Very good point about the US LS model.


----------



## cruzing90 (May 6, 2011)

obermd said:


> Very good point about the US LS model.


I would actually really hope so. And issue with the right half shaft would completely explain the stupid rattling sound I still hear to this day and GM has not been able to resolve....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...ound-coming-right-side-my-car-took-video.html


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

A lot of GM parts list the country of origin on the box even if it isn't on the actual part. For instance, on my US-built Cruze, the tie rod and end that had to be replaced both came in boxes prominently marked "Made in Germany, Federal Republic Of" (I guess the "Federal Republic" part is necessary to make sure everyone knows GM isn't using old stock Trabant parts or something ). I wasn't able to find any pictures of the box that axle comes in looking around online, but if you're really that curious, you might be able to ask the dealership for the cardboard box the actual part that went on your car came out of. GM could have multiple suppliers for this part as well.

Also, does the US LS maybe use different gearing and the shaft is a different part?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

<OT> Federal Republic of Germany is the official name for Germany. It was the old "West Germany" and in this case the "winner" kept their name during reunification. </OT>


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Those Were The Days, My Friend*



CW_ said:


> A lot of GM parts list the country of origin on the box even if it isn't on the actual part. For instance, on my US-built Cruze, the tie rod and end that had to be replaced both came in boxes prominently marked "Made in Germany, Federal Republic Of" (I guess the "Federal Republic" part is necessary to make sure everyone knows GM isn't using old stock Trabant parts or something ). I wasn't able to find any pictures of the box that axle comes in looking around online, but if you're really that curious, you might be able to ask the dealership for the cardboard box the actual part that went on your car came out of. GM could have multiple suppliers for this part as well.
> 
> Also, does the US LS maybe use different gearing and the shaft is a different part?





obermd said:


> Federal Republic of Germany is the official name for Germany. It was the old "West Germany" and in this case the "winner" kept their name during reunification.


Lived there as well as attended and graduated from school there back in days when Germany was split into two parts, the East and the West. The West, interestingly, was divided in three parts and _'occupied'_ by the Americans, British and French. My family lived in a suburb of Hannover, Langenhagen, in Lower Saxony (Niedersachsen) not all that far from Wolfsburg, all part of the British Sector. More than once I took the opportunity to visit the Soviet-controlled sector formerly called the DDR (Deutsche Demokratische Republik). The first time I crossed Checkpoint Charlie by myself made me a bit nervous, but I was just a kid and there was nothing to fear. The official name for West Germany then and the unified Germany now is the BRD (Bundesrepublik Deutschland).

BTW, old Trabants, or Trabbis as we call them, are collectable and have been all the rage in Germany for quite some time.



- - - - - - - -
End off-topic.
- - - - - - - -​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo Aussie what have you to add to this News ? Come on man I know you are in here some where I just can not pull you out in order to say man it is time to get back to a mortal thought .. 


I was unaware that the 1.8 is and has been an engine utilized to propell the cruzen in Australia and that side of the Pacific Rim .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Yo Aussie what have you to add to this News ? Come on man I know you are in here some where I just can not pull you out in order to say man it is time to get back to a mortal thought ..
> 
> 
> I was unaware that the 1.8 is and has been an engine utilized to propell the cruzen in Australia and that side of the Pacific Rim .


I have a diesel because it is the only engine that was available with enough power and torque to move a car of this weight. The 1.6T wasn't available at the time so wasn't an option. The 1.8 was clearly underpowered and the 1.4T just didn't appeal to me. As for the drive shaft I think it is bean counters gone too far in cost cutting. How can a drive shaft on an underpowered car fail?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I was unaware that the 1.8 is and has been an engine utilized to propell the cruzen in Australia and that side of the Pacific Rim .


The 1.8's (and 1.6 non-turbo) is a global engine - used in a ton of GM cars everywhere (Vauxhaul, Opel, Holden, Chevy, etc).

The Aussies reportedly just recently got a slightly tuned-up version of the 1.8 that isn't so weak in the midrange. Power is the same at the top end, though. I'm not sure if that motor will make it State-side by the Cruze redesign or not.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The 1.8's (and 1.6 non-turbo) is a global engine - used in a ton of GM cars everywhere (Vauxhaul, Opel, Holden, Chevy, etc).
> 
> The Aussies reportedly just recently got a slightly tuned-up version of the 1.8 that isn't so weak in the midrange. Power is the same at the top end, though. I'm not sure if that motor will make it State-side by the Cruze redesign or not.


The only non turbo engine in Australia is the 1.8. I think the mid range torque was flattened out with a different cam shaft grind, so an easy fix really.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang and I still am not getting a new pat for me IT ..


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*slow boat to china*



jblackburn said:


> The Aussies reportedly just recently got a slightly tuned-up version of the 1.8 that isn't so weak in the midrange. Power is the same at the top end, though. I'm not sure if that motor will make it State-side by the Cruze redesign or not.


j.,
what are the specs of this tweaked australasian 1.8L motor? we all know the one that is delivered via lordstown needs more grunt, twisting force, torque. wonder if this new tune is done with software alone, flashing the ecm and related systems with revised programming? if so, i'd jump on board that ship in a heartbeat. i love my 2o12 cruze, but it's definitely one slow boat to china, even with the M32.

thanks ...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't remember the exact article it came from, but it looks like just programming differences were applied to the 2013.



> The standard 1.8-litre four-cylinder engine still struggles to impress, however. This is a two decade-old engine, revised over the years with variable valve timing, and in this latest iteration, it gets a new control unit with software designed to “iron out the flat spots in the rev range”, according to one Holden engineer.





> The performance of Cruze’s naturally-aspirated 1.8-litre engine has been improved by changes to throttle mapping and auto transmission calibration but it’s still far from the category’s best.





> The changes apply only to the petrol-engined models, but they are extensive. There is new shift mapping for the six-speed auto and upgraded internals give it better driveability.While the previous model tended to 'hunt' on inclines, the new auto picks the right ratio and holds it until the road starts to level out.
> It’s something that you appreciate more in the 1.8 litre models, where peak torque is just 175Nm and peak power of 104kW arrives at 6300rpm.
> SRi and SRi-V variants get a sport-shift mode for the auto, which holds gears for longer and kicks down when braking into a corner.
> It does a pretty fair job of predicting which gear the driver wants to be in, and we didn’t feel the need to resort to manual mode.


Too bad I can't say ANY of those things about the auto transmission in the 2013 North American Cruze.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

obermd said:


> Same recall we have going on in the US. I bet it's even the same supplier.



Yea it seems like GM's suppliers of junk are about to be it's undoing for once and for all. I shudder to think what new findings emerge. Unlike Toyota did, they seem to have nobody in their corner on this one. Of course i'm referring to the Cobalt problems also.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Ms Barra for the fall?*



Yates said:


> Yea it seems like GM's suppliers of junk are about to be it's undoing for once and for all. I shudder to think what new findings emerge.


*Unfortunately, I have to concur. It's bad, really bad, and it's going to get a lot worse now that Congress and every available top-shelf trial lawyer is on board or doing their darndest to get there.
*
When's all's said and done, this apparently avoidable travesty of deliberate and possibly criminal mismanagement at the highest levels, and I'm referring to the Colbalt key issue here, will cost GM billions and billions of dollars and perhaps the company as we know it today.

All the while, I've been asking myself: "Did the good old boys in suits set up Ms Barra, a female, to face this alone and take the fall?" I believe it's certainly possible. The elite and privileged old school men's club network takes care of themselves, regardless of the cost to others.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Eh, this could backfire pretty spectacularly on the 'old boy network'. Barra just took over, unless old documents show she was involved in the cover-up she can play the "I'm here to clean this mess up" until the cows come home. And if there *is* some kind of conspiracy of corruption in the company, this is a great piece of ammunition for her to fire the responsible parties. And I still think the ignition switch thing is being blown out of proportion. Like I've said before, several of those 13 deaths were the result of alcohol and/or not wearing seat belts, and GM must have sold hundreds of thousands if not millions of these cars. Not that I don't feel sorry for the people who lost a loved one, just telling it like it is. If this problem was truly that common we'd be encountering stalled out Cobalts on the freeway all the time.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

CW_ said:


> Barra just took over, unless old documents show she was involved in the cover-up she can play the "I'm here to clean this mess up" until the cows come home.


I agree, and that would be part of the good old boy's plan if indeed they did conspire and were smart enough not to let the documented decisions the hired help performed be traceable to the executive level. Not saying this is what happened, but we all know, if we keep abreast of American political history, that similar schemes have been hatched and implemented at the very highest levels in Washington. Sometimes successfully, sometimes not.

In any event, God help Ms Barra while the crowd, smelling blood, gathers to see her burned at the stake.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> I agree, and that would be part of the good old boy's plan if indeed they did conspire and were smart enough not to let the documented decisions the hired help performed be traceable to the executive level. Not saying this is what happened, but we all know, if we keep abreast of American political history, that similar schemes have been hatched and implemented at the very highest levels in Washington. Sometimes successfully, sometimes not.
> 
> In any event, God help Ms Barra while the crowd, smelling blood, gathers to see her burned at the stake.


The crowd wants to see *someone* burned at the stake. Whoever initially made the call to not fix the problem will do.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Unfortunately, I have to concur. It's bad, really bad, and it's going to get a lot worse now that Congress and every available top-shelf trial lawyer is on board or doing their darndest to get there.
> *
> When's all's said and done, this apparently avoidable travesty of deliberate and possibly criminal mismanagement at the highest levels, and I'm referring to the Colbalt key issue here, will cost GM billions and billions of dollars and perhaps the company as we know it today.
> 
> All the while, I've been asking myself: "Did the good old boys in suits set up Ms Barra, a female, to face this alone and take the fall?" I believe it's certainly possible. The elite and privileged old school men's club network takes care of themselves, regardless of the cost to others.


I agree this is being blown up out of proportion. Conservative news media has had it out for G.M. since the restructuring. But this time everybody wants blood, something you didn't see with the Toyota fiasco. Expect elected officials from states harboring foreign automakers to be the most vocal and most blood thirsty.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I finally received notice of the recall for the Korean-built JG Cruze Diesel for the Right-Hand Driveshaft.

It's Campaign Number 14-H-07.

It looks like this right-hand drive shaft is a real problem, I quote, "Parts are currently being procured for this recall. Once the driveshaft is available, Holden will contact you again to request that you make arrangements for this work to be performed at your preferred Holden Dealer."

Bugger! I don't want those idiots at Booran Holden messing with my car, I might try Brighton Holden, Garry & Warren Smith are too far away these days.

Anyone care to risk recommending a dealer in Melbourne?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Necro-ing an old thread - I got the letter from GMH saying that the replacement RH Driveshaft was now available for my vehicle...

It only took them *nine* months (or eleven, according to other sources) to source a replacement part, which probably means that mine is not at that great a risk, as it's over five years old (by build date).


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Necro-ing an old thread - I got the letter from GMH saying that the replacement RH Driveshaft was now available for my vehicle...
> 
> It only took them *nine* months (or eleven, according to other sources) to source a replacement part, which probably means that mine is not at that great a risk, as it's over five years old (by build date).


Does Holden know that you have a diesel? I thought the drive shaft problem was in the 1.8 only?

I never got any notification for my 2012 diesel.


----------

